# المنتديات الأردنية > السياحه في الأردن >  عجلون بعيون عبدالكريم الخلايله

## عبدالكريم الخلايله

*









































*** مع أطيب ِ تحية وكل ُّعام ٍ وأنتم ُ بخير ٍ ****

----------


## دموع الورد

سبحان الخالق

 شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

بتذكرني القلعه بزمان 
يعطيك العافيه  :Eh S(8):

----------


## nawayseh

شكرا الك ويعطيك العافيه

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية . 

ويعطيك الف الف عافيه على الموضوع  الحلو

----------


## دليلة

ماشاء الله 
يسلمووووووووووووو

----------


## عبدالكريم الخلايله

*[align=center]دموع الورد 

أشكرك على مرورك الطيب [/align]*

----------


## ًmnamn

شكراااا جزيلاا

----------

